# For Those With A Series Canon



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Some aluminum filter adapter tubes of diff size. Trying to find out if one will fit my 720. Has its advantages and disadvantages in that the plastic one from Canon will absorb heavy knocks. Some sample pics using various filters

/http://www.lensmateonline.com/


----------

